# MAJ impossible applications iPhone



## Phoen!x5 (10 Juillet 2017)

Salut à toute la communauté,

Voici mon problème: depuis quelques jours, impossible de mettre à jour mes applications iPhone 6S. Le petit rond de chargement reste vide et plus rien n'est téléchargé. J'ai déjà redémarré l'appareil, etc, rien n'y fait, les applis ne se mettent plus à jour (je le fais manuellement). 
D'autres personnes ont-elles le même problème que moi ? 

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses ! 

Phœn!x


----------



## J83 (10 Juillet 2017)

Salut,
tu a testé un hard reboot ?


----------



## claire1106 (10 Juillet 2017)

J'ai exactement le même problème sur iPad et iPhone depuis une bonne semaine. Par moment j'arrive à faire les MAJ mais je dois m'y reprendre à plusieurs fois... c'est franchement pénible.


----------



## ios (11 Juillet 2017)

Idem chez moi et j'ai l'impression que ça vient de chez Orange en WiFi (c'est déjà arrivé une fois il y a environ 1 an) car aucun problème en 4G (chez SFR)

Cependant, en redémarrant mon iPhone/iPad certaines MAJ passent, il y en a qui se débloquent en annulant d'autres MAJ et certaines se font sans que le cercle se remplisse tandis que d'autres ne veulent rien savoir donc impossible de confirmer l'hypothèse d'Orange 

La méthode du "tapoter 10 fois sur l'App Store" n'a pas l'air de fonctionner non plus

Problème constaté sur plusieurs iDevices sous iOS 10.3.2 (et détail étrange, sur un vieil iPod Touch en 9.3.5 les MAJ se font très (très) lentement mais pas de blocage comme sur les appareils plus récents)


----------



## claire1106 (11 Juillet 2017)

Je suis chez Orange et je viens de tester ça marche parfaitement en 4G. Bizarre cette histoire ...
Le souci existe sur mon ipad et iphone et aussi sur ceux de mes parents (chez orange aussi...)


----------



## Furyel (12 Juillet 2017)

J'ai exactement le même problème, incluant aussi les MAJ sur iTune et le chargement d'apps.
J'ai passé deux heures avec l'Apple care sans résultats probants.
La panne est intermittente : une app passe de temps en temps. Tout le reste des connexions internet marche. Le problème persiste quel que soit le réseau.
Apple nie que ce soit lié à ses propres serveurs.
Pour ma part, je pense qu'il s'agit d'une panne délibérée poussant les utilisateurs vers OS11 et de nouveaux achats.


----------



## r e m y (12 Juillet 2017)

Une solution pour régler les soucis de téléchargement sur l'App Store avec Orange
https://www.igen.fr/telecoms/2017/0...-de-telechargement-sur-lapp-store-avec-orange


----------



## Furyel (13 Juillet 2017)

Résumons nous :
- Le problème est indépendant du fournisseur d'accès (Free, Orange ...
- Le problème est indépendant de la connexion (WiFi, 4G), ici ou ailleurs ...
- Le problème touche tous les appareils (iPhone, iPad, iPod ou Mac) ...
- Le problème est indépendant de la connexion internet : tout fonctionne (Facebook, mail, accès à Apple, jeux, téléphone, Skype) ...
- Le problème est intermittent (il va en s'aggravant)...
- Le problem ème touche exclusivement le téléchargement d'apps sur l'Apple store...
- Apple nie catégoriquement être la cause du problème, ce que le considérations ci-dessus dément...
- Apple s'apprête à lancer un nouvel IOS (11) qui va exclure une très grande part des apps de nos appareils.
- Apple voudrait bien relancer la vente de ses appareils récemment ou bientôt sortis...
- Pourquoi ne pas rendre la vie difficile avec l'ancien système ?
- Il est possible qu'Orange soit aussi impliqué, mais de façon liminaire.
- Tripoter les réglages, les DNS, les VPN ou les reboots ne sont que des incantations aux effets aléatoires.

Il est trop ès préférable de se tourner vers Apple et exiger que la marque assure les services pour lesquels on la paye si cher.


----------



## GBTY78 (14 Juillet 2017)

Hello à tous,

Sous le coup de ce bug, je vous livre l'état de mon expérience à date du 14/07/2017

*Opérateur ORANGE Box et 4G*

*1) MacBook Pro OS 10.12.5*
3 Apps à mettre à jour
Connexion en Wifi
Non Branché au Secteur Electrique
OK 3 Apps mise à jour

*2) iPhone IOS 10.3.2*
6 Apps à mettre à jour
Connexion en Wifi
Non Branché au Secteur Electrique
6 Apps en attente

Connexion 4G
Non Branché au Secteur Electrique
OK 6 Apps mise à jour

*3) iPad IOS 10.3.2*
12 Apps à mettre à jour
Connexion en Wifi
Non Branché au Secteur Electrique
12 Apps en attente

Connexion en Wifi
Branché au Secteur Electrique
8 Apps mise à jour
4 Apps en attente (Google Maps - Youtube - Netflix - Facebook)

Pas de 4G sur mon iPad

A partager et à suivre pour confirmation


----------



## kaboum (21 Juillet 2017)

Bonjour à tous,
J'avais exactement le même problème jusqu'à hier, jour de la mise à jour en 10.3.3 (iPhone 7).
Tout est rentré dans l'ordre, les 34 appli se sont toutes mises à jour et j'ai à nouveau pu en télécharger de nouvelles.
Voilà!
Bonne journée.
Hubert.


----------

